# Chrome nearly drove me crazy!



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

What is up with Chrome? I went to a forum on Chrome and found that the problems I've been having with opening websites and many other problems are wide spread. I can't even use the Chrome Google page. Just locks up.

Rich


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

No problems with using Chrome, I'm using it right now. Chrome is all I use on my laptop and phone and haven't experienced any issues at all today.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I don't know what your problem is, Rich, but Chrome works flawlessly for me. I tend to use IE as that's what I've used for years, or Opera because I also use it as a gateway to my old AOL email addy, but if I have problems with a site, especially an image site, I just turn to Chrome and all of my problems go away.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

hmm...

I use Chrome on Ubuntu, Windows 7 and iPad without issues.

Do you have a link to a website, describing this known issue?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I had a problem with the Chrome.app [Mac] ballooning up to over 3.4 Gigs. Turns out it was storing all previous versions inside of its shell. Also, Friday night it wouldn't load the chat room until a restart following going through settings.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Same here, Win7, Android Phone, Ubuntu. Has all been working flawless.... Tell us more?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I used Chrome for a while and then went back to Firefox. As far as I can tell, they all stink these days with none of them working perfectly. Too much bloat in every browser now.

I'm most comfortable with Firefox, so that's where I went back to.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

A little bit more information Rich would be helpful. 

I have seen the rare lock-up but most of the time (the ones I have seen) can be attributed to either the site or the connection. 
I have been using Chrome for a couple of years and even noticed that Mrs. Fluffybear has started to use it more than Firefox..


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

For folks who like Chrome but are concerned about all the Google tracking, try Comodo Dragon. It's based on the Chromium Open Source project that Chrome is based on, and supports the Google plug-ins and full Google sync for bookmarks, etc. If you want Flash, there's a set-up option to install it.

From the Dragon Wiki:



> *Differences from Chrome*
> 
> Upon installation, Comodo Dragon offers the opportunity to configure either the Dragon Comodo or the user's entire computer to use Comodo's own DNS servers instead of the user's internet service provider. Comodo Dragon performs additional checks on the SSL certificates of secure websites, and informs users if a site's certificate may be of insufficient strength. It includes an on-demand Site Inspector[2] designed to determine if a site hosts malicious code.
> 
> ...


Comodo also offers a tracking free version of Firefox, called "Ice Dragon".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I could care less about the tracking...and folks have the ability to wipe Google Web history if it was any kind of big deal here:

https://www.google.com/history/

I suspect more tracking is actually done than has been disclosed so far by other devices, ISP providers, and Internet "channels".

As for Chrome - it's not my first choice for a UI...but the darn thing does work pretty well on boht my desktop and Android tablet.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> For folks who like Chrome but are concerned about all the Google tracking, try Comodo Dragon. It's based on the Chromium Open Source project that Chrome is based on, and supports the Google plug-ins and full Google sync for bookmarks, etc. If you want Flash, there's a set-up option to install it.


BTW, if you don't want to install Flash for privacy reasons, but want to view YouTube videos with Dragon, just join the YouTube HTML5 trial here: http://www.youtube.com/html5

Dragon scores a 437 + 9 bonus points on this HTML 5 test.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steve said:


> BTW, if you don't want to install Flash for privacy reasons, but want to view YouTube videos with Dragon, just join the YouTube HTML5 trial here:


I have had Flash Blocker installed on several machines to see what'd happen. For the most part, nothing at all. All Youtube videos I wanted to watch worked fine without flash for some time- a couple of years. (?) Granted, I am not a daily Youtube viewer. 
Other sites requiring Flash I could easily do without, or give an individual allow, FWIW.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

My issues are probably more related to how I use the tool(s), but I have found that all of the major players (Chrome, Firefox, IE) just suck up memory and the longer it's up, the slower everything gets. Granted I should just shut the program down and restart (which is what I do when it gets really bad), but I'm used to leaving everything up for days (or weeks) at a time. I tried chrome for a while to get some speed improvements, but it turns out, one of my main uses for it was slower on Chrome than on Firefox. Firefox, unfortunately, has either a memory leak or doesn't free up memory as much as it should because it goes crazy after a few days. IE just sucks.

Yeah, that was a rant .. 



hdtvfan0001 said:


> I could care less about the tracking...and folks have the ability to wipe Google Web history if it was any kind of big deal here:
> 
> https://www.google.com/history/
> 
> ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> My issues are probably more related to how I use the tool(s), but I have found that all of the major players (Chrome, Firefox, IE) just suck up memory and the longer it's up, the slower everything gets. Granted I should just shut the program down and restart (which is what I do when it gets really bad), but I'm used to leaving everything up for days (or weeks) at a time. I tried chrome for a while to get some speed improvements, but it turns out, one of my main uses for it was slower on Chrome than on Firefox. Firefox, unfortunately, has either a memory leak or doesn't free up memory as much as it should because it goes crazy after a few days. IE just sucks.
> 
> Yeah, that was a rant ..


Very valid points in your rant ... 

Virtually every browser has one flaw or another at this time...browsing perfection doesn't exist. It comes down to UI preferences and what works closest to problem-free for each user.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I have had Flash Blocker installed on several machines to see what'd happen. For the most part, nothing at all. All Youtube videos I wanted to watch worked fine without flash for some time- a couple of years. (?) Granted, I am not a daily Youtube viewer.
> Other sites requiring Flash I could easily do without, or give an individual allow, FWIW.


+1. I think browsers that support the H.264 codec (Chrome included, for now) play YouTube videos just fine. Google is going to eventually drop support for it, tho, in favor of royalty-free WebM.



> While H.264 is widely supported and free for consumers, sites encoding videos - like YouTube - must pay licensing fees to the MPEG Licensing Association, which holds patents on AVC/H.264 [*more*]


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> My issues are probably more related to how I use the tool(s), but I have found that all of the major players (Chrome, Firefox, IE) just suck up memory and the longer it's up, the slower everything gets. Granted I should just shut the program down and restart (which is what I do when it gets really bad), but I'm used to leaving everything up for days (or weeks) at a time. I tried chrome for a while to get some speed improvements, but it turns out, one of my main uses for it was slower on Chrome than on Firefox. Firefox, unfortunately, has either a memory leak or doesn't free up memory as much as it should because it goes crazy after a few days. IE just sucks.


Tom's Hardware looked at browser memory usage, back in February. Interesting results, IMO.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/chrome-17-firefox-10-ubuntu,3129-14.html

If you only keep a couple of tabs open at a time, looks like Internet Exploder is the way to go. Prolly because it's so tightly integrated with Windows. They concluded:



> Overall, Internet Explorer and Chrome are the winners during periods of light usage. They also seem to manage memory best. Safari and Firefox shine more prominently during heavy loads. Chrome and IE9, however, are hogs when it comes to heavy use


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I find Chrome very slow for sites with high latency, because the pre-caching that is supposed to help you move faster actually slows you down. Clearing the browser cache once a week, or at least once every version, seems to help.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> Tom's Hardware looked at browser memory usage, back in February. Interesting results, IMO.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/chrome-17-firefox-10-ubuntu,3129-14.html
> 
> If you only keep a couple of tabs open at a time, looks like Internet Exploder is the way to go. Prolly because it's so tightly integrated with Windows. They concluded:


Thanks for sharing....interesting findings.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> I don't know what your problem is, Rich, but Chrome works flawlessly for me. I tend to use IE as that's what I've used for years, or Opera because I also use it as a gateway to my old AOL email addy, but if I have problems with a site, especially an image site, I just turn to Chrome and all of my problems go away.


It's not every computer that's affected. I went to Google and joined their forums and found many posts about Chrome and they all reported the same problems I've been having. And, they've narrowed those problems down to Chrome. My wife has almost the same laptop I have and she runs Chrome without any problems at all. That's what made me certain that the issues were caused by my computer and had nothing to do with Chrome. Wrong, sadly, I like Chrome. When they come out with an updated version, I'll switch back.

Because of those Google forum posts, I tried Firefox and it works properly as does IE. I was getting ready to junk this laptop and buy a new one. Saved myself a few bucks by doing days of research. Lazy as I am, that's not how I wanted to spend the last week... :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

heathramos said:


> hmm...
> 
> I use Chrome on Ubuntu, Windows 7 and iPad without issues.
> 
> Do you have a link to a website, describing this known issue?


Join Google forums and search for Chrome, you'll see the thread.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I had a problem with the Chrome.app [Mac] ballooning up to over 3.4 Gigs. Turns out it was storing all previous versions inside of its shell. *Also, Friday night it wouldn't load the chat room until a restart following going through settings.*


Yup, screwed up the forum for me many times, pages wouldn't load, when they did load some of them were just there, couldn't do anything with them like scrolling or hitting a link and getting no response. Very frustrating.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

webby_s said:


> Same here, Win7, Android Phone, Ubuntu. Has all been working flawless.... Tell us more?


I'll find the Google forum link and post it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I used Chrome for a while and then went back to Firefox. As far as I can tell, they all stink these days with none of them working perfectly. Too much bloat in every browser now.
> 
> I'm most comfortable with Firefox, so that's where I went back to.


Yeah, but even Firefox is different now. Another learning curve I don't really need. I'm on Firefox now and it is running well.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> A little bit more information Rich would be helpful.
> 
> I have seen the rare lock-up but most of the time (the ones I have seen) can be attributed to either the site or the connection.
> I have been using Chrome for a couple of years and even noticed that Mrs. Fluffybear has started to use it more than Firefox..


I'd guess if you don't have problems with it now you're probably not gonna have them. I'm gonna post a link to the Google forums as soon as I get off this thread and find it.

I've been using browsers since the middle '80s and I've never seen anything like what Chrome has put me thru for the last couple weeks.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> For folks who like Chrome but are concerned about all the Google tracking, try Comodo Dragon. It's based on the Chromium Open Source project that Chrome is based on, and supports the Google plug-ins and full Google sync for bookmarks, etc. If you want Flash, there's a set-up option to install it.
> 
> From the Dragon Wiki:
> 
> Comodo also offers a tracking free version of Firefox, called "Ice Dragon".


Have you used it?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Very valid points in your rant ...
> 
> Virtually every browser has one flaw or another at this time...browsing perfection doesn't exist. It comes down to UI preferences and what works closest to problem-free for each user.


Flaws I could live with, not being able to open pages was a royal PITA.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> My issues are probably more related to how I use the tool(s), but I have found that all of the major players (Chrome, Firefox, IE) just suck up memory and the longer it's up, the slower everything gets. Granted I should just shut the program down and restart (which is what I do when it gets really bad), but I'm used to leaving everything up for days (or weeks) at a time. I tried chrome for a while to get some speed improvements, but it turns out, one of my main uses for it was slower on Chrome than on Firefox. Firefox, unfortunately, has either a memory leak or doesn't free up memory as much as it should because it goes crazy after a few days. IE just sucks.
> 
> Yeah, that was a rant ..


I've got a quad core HP desktop that is rarely off. Had it for a few years and it's still faster than any of my other computers. I've only used Firefox on it since I got it. I have Vista Home on it.

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Rich said:


> Have you used it?
> 
> Rich


Ya. I've got it installed next to Chrome, and it works identically, except for no H.264 support. I've checked memory usage. With gmail, nytimes.com and dbstalk open, Chrome uses about 300mb and Dragon about 270mb, so it's basically a wash from that standpoint. Memory difference could be no H.264 and I chose not to enable Flash support in Dragon.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's that *link*. You'll probably have to futz around with it, but the info is there.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> Ya. I've got it installed next to Chrome, and it works identically, except for no H.264 support. I've checked memory usage. With gmail, nytimes.com and dbstalk open, Chrome uses about 300mb and Dragon about 270mb, so it's basically a wash from that standpoint. Memory difference could be no H.264 and I chose not to enable Flash support in Dragon.


Guess I'll give it a try, thanx.

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Rich said:


> Guess I'll give it a try, thanx.


I just checked and DBS chat appears to work with it too. The room is empty right now, but I got authenticated OK.


----------

